# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Logging system in MS HELP

## sterlinn

i want to create a fault logging system and 
i dont know how a previous problem will be saved over and over again and stored for each PCs information 
is this done automatically can i log all of the faults so i can view them in the future for each seperate computer xxx

----------

